
Senators challenge AT&T's exclusive iPhone deal - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/government/69474/senators-challenge-atts-exclusive-iphone-deal
======
pxlpshr
If I'm not mistaken Apple approached numerous carriers, many of them turned
their noes up to requests Apple made so specific iPhone features could
function as intended, such as visual voice mail and more importantly, complete
freedom with the AppStore. For all its faults... prior to the AppStore, mobile
software and distribution was a complete joke.

While AT&T service leaves much to be desired, they took a risk and therefor
should be rewarded appropriately IMO. For years consumers have been at the
mercy of non-innovative phone manufactures and subpar mobile service. Apple +
AT&T is a driving force, this is one of those times the gov't should just
leave capitalism alone.

------
falsestprophet
_"I believe consumers benefit from exclusive deals in three ways: innovation,
lower cost and more choice," said Paul Roth, president of retail sales and
services for AT &T._

That is pretty bold statement to make under oath. But I am most impressed he
was able to say that with a straight face.

~~~
rbanffy
Being able to say such things with a straight face is a job requirement for a
second-tier senior executive.

Note that the "I believe" is also useful when you have to say something under
oath - you can always be wrong about what you believe.

------
bdittmer
I hate AT&T as much as the next iPhone owner but is this really something they
need to concern themselves with?

------
mdasen
Consumers in no way benefit. Verizon had argued that the carriers wouldn't put
the marketing behind devices if they weren't exclusives. Well, phone companies
would hawk their wares.

It's monopolistic competition
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monopolistic_competition>). They each want to
be a little different so that they'll attract a subset of the population and
be able to charge a little more. Without exclusive devices, each carrier has a
lower ability to differentiate themselves from each other and less of a chance
to charge consumers higher prices.

The more differentiation, the less you have to compete on price.

------
rbanffy
I don't care that much for iPhone (here in Brazil telcos have legal obligation
to unlock devices if the owner asks for it), but if that allows Palm to
quickly release an unlocked GSM Pre, I am in.

